# Aquatic Jungle/ Erie,PA



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

Aquatic Jungle is a newer store in Erie,PA. Rob the owner is always there and very helpful and knowledgeable. They have a good selection of freshwater fish and inverts. Not a ton of plants there yet but enough to get you going. He will also order just about anything you want, and their prices are very reasonable. Definitely a stop if you are in the area. Address is 5158 Peach St. Erie,PA 16509


----------



## twistedfinn967 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is good news! I usually go to Erie for my aquarium based needs. Is there anyhting that stands out near the shop that will make it easy to find for an out-of-towner?


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

If you are going North from I90 on Peach Street it is right across from St. Georges Cathedral, you cant miss it as the church takes up the entire block. The store is in a plaza on the South West side, your left if going North. PM me if you need any more help.


----------



## twistedfinn967 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to Erie today. If time allows, I'm gonna stop and check it out.


----------



## twistedfinn967 (Jun 12, 2009)

I made it! I'm glad I made the trip. The store is very clean, the tanks are very clean, and the fish and plants all seem quite healthy. Rob and his wife are nice too. I bought some Malaysian driftwood. Prices aren't bad, I've seen lower but I've seen alot higher as well. Hey, he's trying to make a living! I will definitely be a return customer based on today's visit.


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you made the trip. You are right I have seen lower prices but in Erie there is only one other LFS and their mark up is ridiculous, so Aquatic Jungle is the spot for now. It's not close to you but worth a day trip The Fish Place in Tonawonda, NY is awesome. Not the one Lancaster, PA with the catalog this has no affiliation.


----------



## PIT1981 (Sep 8, 2009)

I must say Aquatic Jungle is the 1st place to go for your aquatic needs, if you are in the erie area. I can really not recommend any other fish store in erie, mainly because of not so great experiences I have had. People in the area need to wake up and stop going to these overpriced stores just because it's where they've always gone. Anyway I highly recommend Aquatic Jungle to everyone who is looking for great sound advice and value for their dollar.


----------

